# New iphone design for ipod Touch?



## Klintoners (Dec 4, 2010)

How likely is the new iphone's design to be copied to the ipod Touch? because I know that Apple will release a new ipod touch this summer with the updated OS X software which allows multitasking.


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 4, 2010)

The new iPod models were released at the end of this summer (couple of months ago)
Much of the iPhone 4's design (such as the processor, the high-quality display, etc) are now part of the new iPod Touch.
The new iPod touch will never use OS X, but uses the new iOS 4, which now provides multi-tasking. If your iPod Touch has not been updated yet to the current version - you can do that through your iTunes app on your computer.
What part of iPhone design are you missing on your iPod Touch?  (other than the phone parts, of course)


----------

